# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  منهجية دراسة النحو

## أمة الله الجزائرية

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ،،، وبعد :
ذكر الشيخ أحمد عمر الحازمي في إحدى دروسه منهجية دراسة النحو فارتأيتُ تفريغ ما قال لتعم الفائدة وقد كان - ولله الحمد - وها هي بتصرف يسير جدا - : 
" ... الآجرومية فملحة الإعراب فقطر الندى هذه كالسلم للألفية ، ولذلك إذا اعتنى طالب العلم بالمتن الأدنى استراح في الأعلى إذا ضبط الآجرومية ضبطا عن ظهر قلب حفظا وفهما كفاه في الملحة ؛ لأن جُلّ الآجرومية بل كلها إلا اليسير مسائل معدودة على الأصابع تعد كلها أو جلها موجودة في ملحة الإعراب ، فإذا جاء يدرس ملحة الإعراب مثلا سيجد أن ثَمّ علم مكرر ، حد الكلام مكرر : 
حد الكلام ما أفاد المستمع ... نحو سعى زيد وعمرو متبع 
" حد الكلام ما أفاد المستمع " هذا التعريف هو عينه تعريف ابن آجروم وإن كان تعريف ابن آجروم أحسن : الكلام هو اللفظ المفيد بالوضع . إذن كفاه . إذا ضبط الأول هل يحتاج إلى أن يقول في الثاني أنه يحتاج زيادة معرفة ؟ لا . إنما يذكر له ما يلزم في العلم على ما شرح له في العلم الأول إن كان المدرس هو نفسه ؛ لأنه يعرف ما قال وما ترك .
ونوعه الذي عليه يبنى ... اسم وفعل ثم حرف معنى 
هذا في الملحة . وهناك في الآجرومية قال : وأقسامه ثلاثة : اسم وفعل وحرف جاء لمعنى . هل هناك فرق بينهما ؟ لا . ليس ثَمّ فرق بينهما .
إذن الذي يضبط الأول يستريح في الثاني ، كذلك الآجرومية والملحة إذا قلنا الملحة في بطنها الآجرومية ، كذلك من ضبط زيادات الملحة على الآجرومية ولابد أن تكون زيادات بل أبوابا : بوّب للنسب ، وبوّب للتصغير ، وبوّب للعدد ، وبّوب لجمع التكسير ، وبوّب للحروف الزائدة ، وبوّب للبناء ، هذه الأبواب كلها ليست في الآجرومية ، فيعتني بهذه الأبواب الزائدة على الآجرومية .
إذن كل ما ذكر في الآجرومية فهو في ضمن الملحة ، ويعتني الطالب بزيادات المعلم على ما ذكر له في الآجرومية على شرحه للملحة ، ثم بعد ذلك يعتني عناية فائقة بما زيد من الأبواب ، إذا درس الملحة بهذه الصورة ضبطا وفهما وحفظا وجاء إلى المرحلة الثالثة وهي قطر الندى ... قطر الندى مع شرحه لابن هشام ؛ أقول على حسب اطلاعي وعلمي أنه نثر الألفية . ما من مسألة موجودة في هذا المتن إلا وهي منظومة عند ابن مالك - رحمه الله - إلا اليسير جدا تعد على الأصابع ... إذا ضبط قطر الندى على هذه الصورة وخاصة إذا تمكن من مجيب الندا إلى شرح قطر الندى فهو أجود بكثير من شرح صاحب الكتاب !. وهذه سُنّة : أن من شرح متنه غيره أجود من شرح صاحب المتن . لماذا ؟ لأن الشارح الكاتب نفسه هو يعرف مقاصده فلا يعتني بالمقاصد وإذا جاء غيره يشرح لا يعلم من مقاصده حينئذ فيقول : لعله أراد كذا ، فإن أراد كذا ... فيفكك عبارة المتن تفكيكا قد لا تجده في غيره . 
ولذلك من العجيب الغريب أن يقال في كشف الظنون : أن ابن مالك شرح ألفيته ولكن لم تصل إلينا . وإن كان بعضهم ينسب أن أول شارح للألفية هو ابنه بدر الدين ، لكن إن ثبت أن ابن مالك شرح ألفيته فحينئذ نقول : أول شارح هو ابن مالك ولكن لم تصل لهذه العلة وهي : أن عناية طلاب العلم والعلماء وأهل العلم بالمتون من غير أصحابها .
ابن الحاجب - وإن كنا سنستطرد - له كتابان : الكافية والشافية . الكافية هو شرحه بنفسه ، ولكن أين الشرح ؟ هو موجود ومصور ولكن لم يشتهر كما اشتهر شرح الرضي ، لذلك يعتبر شرح الرضي على الكافية من أهم كتب النحو ، ويقرأ بعد الألفية بل هو العمدة ، الألفية ليست مشهورة في كل البلدان . لا . لذلك الشوكاني - رحمه الله - في أدب الطلب لما قسم الطلاب في أربع مراحل وذكر الدرجة الرابعة أو النهاية في فن النحو ذكر الكافية وشروحها ونص على شرح الرضي . لا تعرف الألفية هناك . لا . لا تحفظ لا في الهند ولا في باكستان إنما الذي يحفظ ويذاكر ويعتمد عليه من طلاب العلم هو : الكافية وشروحها ...
*إذن نقول هذه السلسلة : الآجرومية ثم الملحة ثم قطر الندى ثم الألفية .*
نقول طالب العلم الشرعي نقول طالب العلم الشرعي هذه تكفيه ، أما المتخصص : هذا يتوسع ، ينظر في كتب عديدة ، ينظر كتاب سيبويه الكتاب المشهور ، وكذلك ابن يعيش شرح المفصل جيد ، وكتب السيوطي أيضا تلحق بألفية ابن مالك ، وخاصة الأشباه والنظائر ، له الأشباه والنظائر في الفروع وله الأشباه والنظائر في النحو ، الطبعة الأولى في أحد عشر مجلدا ، وأظنها طبعت مرة أخرى في أربعة مجلدات .
هذا الكتاب - الأشباه والنظائر - يعتبر كقواعد ابن رجب في الفقه ، نُنَظّر حتى تكون الصورة واضحة : ما منزلة قواعد ابن رجب في الفقه ؟ ضبطت الفقه الحنبلي ، لذلك بعضهم أعدها كثيرة على ابن رجب لقوتها وقيل إنه جمعها من كلام ابن تيمية - رحمة الله عليهما - ، والأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي كقواعد ابن رجب في الفقه يعني أنه ضبط أصول النحو ، وجمع من كتب لا يكاد يطلع عليها إلا مثل السيوطي - رحمه الله - ولذلك لمّا ترجم له الشوكاني في البدر الطالع قال : أما كونه سيبويه النحو فلا شك . اعترف له بأنه سيبويه ، بلغ الدرجة القصوى في اللغة العربية بعمومها ليس في النحو فقط ، ولذلك ألّف ألفية في النحو اختصر ألفية ابن مالك واستدرك عليه وزاد عليه ، فزاد ثلاثمائة بيت ، زاد أبوابا لم يبوب لها ابن مالك - رحمهما الله تعالى - أيضا في المعاني - الذي هو البلاغة - نظم التلخيص في ألفية وزاد عليه من تحقيقات و ... "
منقول

----------


## المسدد

بارك الله بكم

----------


## ابوعائش المصري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد ناصر السنه المصرى

جزاكم الله كل خير وففقكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الشيخ الفاضل السلفي الأثري أحمد بن عمر الحازمي أعرفه وبيني وبينه علاقة عالم جليل متفنن وجزاك الله خيرا يا أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## شفل

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تحديد منهج البحث في كتب اللغة العربية اي كتاب قديم لانه مطلوب مني في نيل الماجستير

----------


## حسن عادل

شكراااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااا

----------


## علي محمد الهيتاوي

اخوان من يزودني باسم مؤلف كتاب الورقات في النحو الذي علق عليه العلامة عبد الرحمن  الدهش او يرفعه على هذا الملتقى وجزاكم الله خيرا    اخوكم محبكم من العراق

----------


## الحافظ العراقي

جزاكم الله خير ومن أراد شروح في النحو و الصرف أنصحه بموقع الشيخ أحمد بن عمر الحازمي

----------


## سيفُ محمد

بارك الله فيكم ورضى عنكم

----------


## امين صلاح

السلام عليكم
اقول ان دراسة الملحة مضيعة للوقت...
فليقتصر الطالب على الاجرومية ثم القطر ثم شرح ابن عقيل على الالفية فيكسب ملكة قوية ان شحذها بتحقيقات محي الدين عبد الحميد
اما الملحة و الشذور فيكفيه ان يطالع فيها
اما قولك ان القطر نثر للالفية فلا اثر له من الصحة لان القطر قد اخل بكثير من الابواب لانه وضع خصيصا للمبتدئ الذي لا يعرف اي شيئ عن النحو
و انا اقترح لمن ضبط الالفية ان يردفها بالمفصل للزمخشري بشرح ابن يعيش لانه وضع خصيصا للمبتدئين 
اما كافية ابن حاجب و ان كانت للمبتدئين فهي معقدة قليلا لان صاحبها زينها بالمنطق لذلك الرافعي فضلها عن باقي الكتب النحوية.

كما اني انصح من يريد ان يشق هذا الطريق ان يكثر من مطالعة كتب النحو مثل الجامع و شرح ابن عقيل و المفصل و غيرها من المطولات و ان كان في اول الطريق و يقرا التعليلات في حواشيها حتى يكسب ملكة قوية.
وفقكم الله

----------


## علي محمد الهيتاوي

السلام عليكم اكرر طلبي من يزودنا باسم مؤلف كتاب "الورقات في النحو"الذي شرحه الشيخ عبد الرحمن الدهش

----------


## أبو بلال المصري

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## سعيد يوسف

> السلام عليكم اكرر طلبي من يزودنا باسم مؤلف كتاب "الورقات في النحو"الذي شرحه الشيخ عبد الرحمن الدهش


الكتاب للشارح نفسه.

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

بالنسبة لشرح الاجرومية
هل اشترى شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين
ام شرح الشيخ حازمى

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

> السلام عليكم
> اقول ان دراسة الملحة مضيعة للوقت...
> وفقكم الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اعذرني يا اُخيّ ، لا أتفق معك في هذا
فهذا ليس بإطلاق هكذا .... 
إنما هي دروب ومسالك وطرق ومناهج
أخي الحبيب القطر للمبتدئين .. أجل هو ذا ، لكن للمبتدئين أيام العلامة ابن هشام رحمه الله
ولو نظرت إلى حال كثير من طلبة العلم اليوم، فإن وجدت أكثر اختصارًا من الأجرومية لنصحتهم به، هذا ليترقّى ويعلم أن هناك علم اسمه النحو
وفق اللهُ الجميعَ إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## فريدة ابراهيم

شكرا جزيلا أختي الفاضلة جزاء الله كل خير

----------


## أحمد محمد الحسن

أليست متممة الآجرومية أفضل؟

----------


## إظهار الحق

جزاكم الله خيرا....

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------

